# Is the Pan Am dead?



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

The Pan Am would be for me what the Kingston is for many around here.

Bill, it would me nice to know if there are any realistic plans for this watch.

Thanks |>


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

TimeOnTarget said:


> The Pan Am would be for me what the Kingston is for many around here.
> 
> Bill, it would me nice to know if there are any realistic plans for this watch.
> 
> Thanks |>


+1

Menno


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

I had expected that with the start of the new TV series Pan Am a few weeks ago, the interest / discussion for this project would flare up again. 
Not so. I hope this is not a stillborn project.
So, siding with Menno: *+2* (cumulative count; not suggesting that I am more interested than Menno ;-)) 
Would be nice to see a photo here similar to the one below, announcing take-off of MKII's Pan Am









RonB


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

so much impatience! repost in 3Q2012 for initial info


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

I am very interested as well. However, I don't think anything will be forthcoming until the Kingston project is completed, so probably tmoris is correct. 3rd Quarter 2012. Who knows how much time and effort the 300 project will take? Since MKII is for ll practical purposes a one man show, too many projects gong on at the same time just create more problems and frustrations.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Simple...Replace the 300 project with the Pan Am ;-) Would make me happy, anyway.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Dennis Smith said:


> Simple...Replace the 300 project with the Pan Am ;-) Would make me happy, anyway.


Well I am in for 'Project 300', but will also be in for Pan Am if it becomes a reality. Why can't we have them both? Patience is a virtue....


----------



## austinnh (May 25, 2009)

I'm interested in some Pan Am!


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Pan Am not dead.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Well I am in for 'Project 300', but will also be in for Pan Am if it becomes a reality. Why can't we have them both? Patience is a virtue....


Same here. Look at the upside of these projects evolving slowly: drop a quarter in a box or jar every day and by the time the watch is ready, the funds to pay for it are in said box or jar :think: It will feel like a you got the watch for free |> Most free stuff isn't too great, but in this case .....
Is there a sign-up list already?

RonB
_patiently waiting on Kingston #225
patiently waiting on Project 300_


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

Add me to the list of the interested. BTW, it would seem to be an easier project to pull off than most, as Bill would seem to have most of the bits already in place. Of course it's still true that at the end of the day, it's ONE guy doing the assembly and QC. Any chance we could clone Bill? b-)


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

White and or Brown face Pan AM GMT. The problem is I want one while I am waiting for my Kingston.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

The project is very much alive - and news coming the next coming weeks. I am trying to get a lot of the ground work done before discussion begins so that I can (hopefully) manage the timetable/delivery more effectively. Which of course includes getting and keeping the Kingston delivery on track.

As John noted most of the bits and pieces are already in place.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Excellent News!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## INDECS (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, great news!
As most parts are already in place, could such a watch be expected before Project 300?


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

I am definitely interested in this. If something comes out soon with expected delivery dates it may prevent me from buying a watch as I await my Kingston.


----------



## austinnh (May 25, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds great Bill.

Looking foward to the update.

Sean


----------



## zivadavis (Aug 12, 2011)

you can add me as another interested mkii/yao fan who WILL be ordering a pan am as soon as the portal allows.....


----------



## MID (May 16, 2006)

I would definitely be interested. I love GMTs. Maybe by the time the "Pan Am" rolls around, there will be a suitable true GMT movement to use. (I've seen rumors of a Sellita SW300 with true GMT capabilities on the way.)


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

MID said:


> I would definitely be interested. I love GMTs. Maybe by the time the "Pan Am" rolls around, there will be a suitable true GMT movement to use. (I've seen rumors of a Sellita SW300 with true GMT capabilities on the way.)


Oooh, hadn't heard about that. That would be great. I was about to mention that I'd love to be able to get a PanAm with an Omega 1128 movement inside. BTW I assume that "true GMT" means GMT complication with independent quick-set 12-hour hand.


----------



## phubaipaul (Oct 11, 2009)

As Bill already knows, add me to the list for the PanAm GMT too. I apologize to Bill for not giving him a progress report, so I will do it on the "Party Line," so everyone else hears too. Bill: I have made considerable progress in gathering info about the development of the original Rolex GMT Master for PanAm. I was able to tap into many of the records in the official PanAm Archive in the Library of the Univ of Florida and I have also gotten assistance from some folks at the Smithsonian AirSpace Museum in DC. So as not to confuse all of you folks -- the plan is that I offered to put together a little historical booklet (probably 10 to 15 pages, complete with photos) that you everyone who orders the mkii panam will get with their watch. This is definitely a homage with a lot of interesting history to it. Best, Paul


----------



## eganwh (Jan 15, 2009)

phubaipaul said:


> Bill: I have made considerable progress in gathering info about the development of the original Rolex GMT Master for PanAm. I was able to tap into many of the records in the official PanAm Archive in the Library of the Univ of Florida and I have also gotten assistance from some folks at the Smithsonian AirSpace Museum in DC. So as not to confuse all of you folks -- the plan is that I offered to put together a little historical booklet (probably 10 to 15 pages, complete with photos) that you everyone who orders the mkii panam will get with their watch.


Great news. Looking forward to reading your work.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Woohoo! Sounds great Paul!

Look forward to hearing what you find out. I need to do some more digging about the dial, whether black/white or gold/white. Cpotters told me that someone post a real nice photo of one somewhere around here but still haven't found time to dig for it yet.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

:-! Just wanted to say, "Thanks, All"


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Once the booklet is ready, it might be nice to post a digital copy for all to read. For those that might not be interested in buying one at first, reading the history might make them want to order. Just a thought. 
Rich


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Yao said:


> Woohoo! Sounds great Paul!
> 
> Look forward to hearing what you find out. I need to do some more digging about the dial, whether black/white or gold/white. Cpotters told me that someone post a real nice photo of one somewhere around here but still haven't found time to dig for it yet.


Bill,
I think that the gilt on white dial would be a real "knock it out the park" watch. There are so many black dial watches around, it would be nice to have a white dial. While both of the 6542 models, Black dial and white dial are iconic Watches, the white dial version is much rarer and more desirable to collectors. I suppose there were many more of the black dial version produced, as the white dials were only produced in small numbers for PanAm executives.
I would definitely be in line for a white dial version, even if it meant selling a couple of my other watches.

As to what someone said above about the movements, the ETA 2893-2 is a true GMT movement. It lacks the instant reset hour hand that Rolex uses on the GMTII's, but the trade off is the quick date reset is one of the functions with the 2893-2. Not sure what the availability of the 2893-2 will be in the future, as it seems like ETA is trying to strangle off sales to non Swatch Group buyers. I'm sure you have a much better handle on what's going on with movement availability than we do. If Sellita does come through with a GMT movement, I wouldn't be opposed to having it as the "Engine" in the GMT.
Arthur


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

The White dial is key. The Gilt would be great....but if it slows down production time a year then it would not be as desirable as a White Dial with black and a quicker delivery.

A root beer dial with gilt would be


----------



## BigHaole (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm also very excited about this project. And yes, the TV show helped spark it. My wife asked me if those were Rolexes the pilots were wearing. I told her the history of the GMT Master. The watches were even featured in the last episode.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Right, I start saving as we speak! And if I fall short, I'll raid my kids' piggy banks! This will be an awesome project. On the subject of the black or white dial... I'm afraid that when it's time to choose, we all will end up choosing the wrong dial! The "...or should I have choosen the other dial?" dilemma. And that dilemma can be turned into one of the greatest features of the watch! Perhaps Bill can include a second dial: if you choose the white dial, the black dial comes with the watch and opposite. (First, we have to convince Bill that gilt +C3 is the best base to start with :-!) No other watchmaker would be able to do this!

Furthermore, I still consider 'Key West' to be the best name for the watch!

Menno


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Guess I'm not good at searching the archives :-( - does anybody have a link to pics of the original Pan Am watches and the dial options we're talking about here? 
Newly posted / reposted pics are fine too. 
Without having seen them yet, gilt on white plus C3 lume sounds like a winner to me |>

RonB


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Here two examples:










and










If you need additional pics, just use Google and search for Rolex 6542

Menno


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Here are a couple of photos of the Rolex 6542 "PanAm's. I'm not sure if the PanAM logo on the caseback was used on both the white dial and black dial version, as the black dial version was commercially available, the white dial was produced only for PanAm.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Menno & Arthur*,

Thank you so much for refreshing my memory |>

I know I've seen these at the time and these shots confirm that white & gilt & C3 is the winner. That would be so uber-cool and the only thing cooler is Menno's suggestion of the spares kit with the other dial in it. I see a fourth MKII in my future ;-)

RonB


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> *Menno & Arthur*,
> 
> Thank you so much for refreshing my memory |>
> 
> ...


Why go with black when there are so many black options already? Why not live a litte?


----------



## aviate (Feb 12, 2006)

I guess I am on the other side of the fence...personally a watch worn by the flying personnel is more attractive than one 'issued' to management regardless of rarity. If there were a black dial available I would be in.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

aviate said:


> I guess I am on the other side of the fence...personally a watch worn by the flying personnel is more attractive than one 'issued' to management regardless of rarity. If there were a black dial available I would be in.


That's the irony of collecting isn't it  The white dialed watches have the great story behind them that tends to overshadow the black dialed watches.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Arthur said:


> Here are a couple of photos of the Rolex 6542 "PanAm's. I'm not sure if the PanAM logo on the caseback was used on both the white dial and black dial version, as the black dial version was commercially available, the white dial was produced only for PanAm.
> 
> View attachment 544949
> View attachment 544950


The white with black print dials that I have seen so far have been on fake GMTs. I think generally speaking its too easy to just take a die from a standard Rolex GMT and just reverse the colors. At the end of the day you still have an all original/real Rolex but with a re-finished dial - which if its good enough no one can tell the difference.)

Even then we can use the same dual-plating process (I think and yet to be confirmed) that will add more dimension to a "plain" black and white dial.


----------



## INDECS (Feb 27, 2011)

Bill, what are your ideas on the deep acrylic bezel? 
Would be great to use something like the bezel on the Corvus Bradley (saphire or acrylic).


----------



## alpapilot (Jul 15, 2009)

aviate said:


> I guess I am on the other side of the fence...personally a watch worn by the flying personnel is more attractive than one 'issued' to management regardless of rarity. If there were a black dial available I would be in.


I'm with you on this one. The weird thing is I really like the white dial. I just can't get over the whole "management special" thing about them. Although, airline managments from the beginning of the Jet Age were leaps and bounds better than the ones we work for today.

Another cool thing about this watch for me is that I fly Pan Am's old routes from their old terminal at JFK with many former Pan Am crews. And, from what they have told me, Terminal 3 never looked as good as the CGI in the new TV show. I think pigeons have always lived in the rafters.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Yao said:


> That's the irony of collecting isn't it  The white dialed watches have the great story behind them that tends to overshadow the black dialed watches.


Bill,
I believe that the reason behind that is the scarcity of the white dial versions as well. While quite a lot of black dial watches were produced (They were not just made for PanAm pilots, but were sold at retail as well), the white dial version was a one off exclusive for PanAm. It seems like I read a while back that PanAm only ordered around 50 of the white dial versions for their executives.(conflicting numbers have it at 50-200 made) I may be totally wrong on this and certainly will stand corrected if this isn't correct info.

If you want to really get involved, go over to the Vintage Rolex Forum and search "White dial 6542" Way more info that most of us need. The gist of it is this. While there were for sure White dial 6542's, none of the experts over at VRF have ever actually seen one that could be verified by a tracable provenence. Their speculation is that since the watches were given to executives, generally folks who aren't going to go out and pawn their watches, most are probably still with the widows or children of the original owners. i find this a pretty weak theory, as over tiime, some of the executive's watches would have turned up at estate sales, auctions, etc. Another theory is that most of them had the dials converted to black service dials at RSC's. This would be plausible, considering that the white dials were a custom rendering for PanAm, at that point in time Rolex probably didn't have white service dials made. This also may be the reason there is so much controversy over the white dial versions that have surfaced. Possibly the owners not having the option of a new white service dial from Rolex, opted to have their existing dials refinished. Who knows? Certainly Rolex SA could clear up all the speculation in a minute, but they are notoriously close-mouthed when it comes to information on vintage watches. I do know this, if a real "Safe queen" with and impeccable provernence (widow or child of a PanAm executive with a watch, papers and letter from PanAm) there is no telling what the watch would bring at auction.

Here is a link to a very brief history of PanAM and the Rolex 6542 The Watch | Pan-Am, Rolex and the GMT Master


----------



## bob m (Apr 2, 2010)

i guess it would have to have a cyclops right? I hate those things with extreme prejudice


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

bob m said:


> i guess it would have to have a cyclops right? I hate those things with extreme prejudice


If it's a true homage to the 6542, then it would have to have a cyclops.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

aviate said:


> I guess I am on the other side of the fence...personally a watch worn by the flying personnel is more attractive than one 'issued' to management regardless of rarity. If there were a black dial available I would be in.


I never get this argument. Just because it was worn by the pilots does not make you a pilot. To me that would be similar to wearing a military uiniform or insignia. In many cases if you have not earned it then those that have will find it insulting. The white watch is desireable to me because I think it looks better, there are less white dialed watches that I like to choose from and it seems a little more dressy to me. I am awaiting a Kingston and it has a black dial so I would like a white dial watch to rotate with it.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Arthur said:


> Bill,
> I believe that the reason behind that is the scarcity of the white dial versions as well. While quite a lot of black dial watches were produced (They were not just made for PanAm pilots, but were sold at retail as well), the white dial version was a one off exclusive for PanAm. It seems like I read a while back that PanAm only ordered around 50 of the white dial versions for their executives.(conflicting numbers have it at 50-200 made) I may be totally wrong on this and certainly will stand corrected if this isn't correct info.
> 
> If you want to really get involved, go over to the Vintage Rolex Forum and search "White dial 6542" Way more info that most of us need. The gist of it is this. While there were for sure White dial 6542's, none of the experts over at VRF have ever actually seen one that could be verified by a tracable provenence. Their speculation is that since the watches were given to executives, generally folks who aren't going to go out and pawn their watches, most are probably still with the widows or children of the original owners. i find this a pretty weak theory, as over tiime, some of the executive's watches would have turned up at estate sales, auctions, etc. Another theory is that most of them had the dials converted to black service dials at RSC's. This would be plausible, considering that the white dials were a custom rendering for PanAm, at that point in time Rolex probably didn't have white service dials made. This also may be the reason there is so much controversy over the white dial versions that have surfaced. Possibly the owners not having the option of a new white service dial from Rolex, opted to have their existing dials refinished. Who knows? Certainly Rolex SA could clear up all the speculation in a minute, but they are notoriously close-mouthed when it comes to information on vintage watches. I do know this, if a real "Safe queen" with and impeccable provernence (widow or child of a PanAm executive with a watch, papers and letter from PanAm) there is no telling what the watch would bring at auction.
> ...


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

To me this watch needs a black dial. Although I like white Explorer II's, I don't like the white and pepsi combo aesthetically. I'd also vote for domed sapphire crystal and domed sapphire bezel (no acrylic).


----------



## bompi (Jul 21, 2007)

A white dial would be fine (gilt or not).
But I see the cyclops as mandatory  I mean a real one (x2.5) This would definitely make a difference.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Darn it just realized that the PanAm will definitely have a date window and cyclops, making a destro option all but impossible. Sigh. I really am going to have to look into getting a set of ETA 28xx compatible destro date dials made. I guess the lack of that option is helping to keep my collection in check.


----------



## tomr (Mar 28, 2009)

I definitely like the PanAm concept, however, trying to decide among all these design considerations such as white vs black dial, coke vs pepsi bezel, and cyclops vs no cyclops will not be easy. Perhaps Bill will allow for some choices when the watch is offered. By the way, wouldn't the availability of a cyclops preclude the use of a domed crystal? Just another complicating consideration. Hopefully, Bill's upcoming update will clear up some of these questions.

As a side note, I recently received my estimated shipment date notice for my Kingston from Winnie. Hopefully, the PanAm will be a more expeditious offering.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Dennis Smith said:


> To me this watch needs a black dial. Although I like white Explorer II's, *I don't like the white and pepsi combo aesthetically*. I'd also vote for domed sapphire crystal and domed sapphire bezel (no acrylic).


Yeah, Red, White and Blue will never go together. ;-)


----------



## JamesJackson (Jun 6, 2009)

Count me in !!!


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

i would like it to have a vintage patina like some of the panerai watches have..


----------



## Smeg (Feb 10, 2006)

Count another one for "I'm in!"


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd like to see a domed sapphire with a cyclops. I don't think they need to be mutually exclusive, even though I can't think of a modern watch with that combo. After all, the acrylic GMTs had a slight dome and also had cyclops.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Hah...Good one  Ya got me. Ok...Looks great on a flag and not so good on a watch


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Clearly, not for everybody's taste. Indeed, as my Dad used to say, "There's an ass for every seat".

I'm sure some of the folks following this thread have never even seen the real one, as most people have not (or they have seen ones whose authenticity has been questioned).

For those wondering what all the fuss is about, this link has the best pictures and information (in both Italian and English) on the Pan Am white-dialed GMT. It also contains valuable information for Bill regarding the original dial manufacturing processes, so I hope he's reading this thread.

STEFANO MAZZARIOL BLOG: Rolex GMT-MASTER ref .6542 ALBINO

Enjoy, everybody.


----------



## austinnh (May 25, 2009)

^ Great read.

I personally would prefer to have a white or brown dial option, if not both options. We have plenty of black-dialed watches available.


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

cpotters said:


> Clearly, not for everybody's taste. Indeed, as my Dad used to say, "There's an ass for every seat".


Charlie, love that quote!


----------



## aviate (Feb 12, 2006)

White Tuna said:


> I never get this argument. Just because it was worn by the pilots does not make you a pilot. To me that would be similar to wearing a military uiniform or insignia. In many cases if you have not earned it then those that have will find it insulting. The white watch is desireable to me because I think it looks better, there are less white dialed watches that I like to choose from and it seems a little more dressy to me. I am awaiting a Kingston and it has a black dial so I would like a white dial watch to rotate with it.


Horses for courses...everyone has their own reasons/rationale. In any case it will be a great watch by a great manufacturer.


----------



## INDECS (Feb 27, 2011)

Personally I find it hard to choose between white or black, so either would be fine with me.
A spare dial in the kit would be perfect.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

On the issue of the cyclops. The difficulty will be attaching a cyclops to a domed sapphire crystal, and aligning it properly. I have never done a cyclops before and if it were made standard on this version it might lead to delays in actual delivery. For example just imagine my having to pull crystals out and re-set them in order to line up over the dial correctly,. I don't know. Perhaps there is a way to make this an option by my attaching the cyclops myself, which to be honest I would not be crazy about doing. 

In the end we will have to discuss that issue. I don't think a cyclops will be a forgone conclusion at this point because I haven't made one before and I am not certain about what separates a functional one from the stuff you see on the other watches. The original GMT watches were sold without cyclops standard. The cyclops was actually an option you had to specify.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Yao said:


> The original GMT watches were sold without cyclops standard. The cyclops was actually an option you had to specify.


Wow...I had no idea: I thought it was always standard. Very interesting bit of trivia. Thanks Bill!


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Dennis Smith said:


> Wow...I had no idea: I thought it was always standard. Very interesting bit of trivia. Thanks Bill!


Weird right? ....For this watch....Its academic really  If the vast majority of everyone wants a cyclops I will see what I can do.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

cpotters said:


> Clearly, not for everybody's taste. Indeed, as my Dad used to say, "There's an ass for every seat".
> 
> I'm sure some of the folks following this thread have never even seen the real one, as most people have not (or they have seen ones whose authenticity has been questioned).
> 
> ...


Thanks Charlie. I am frankly a bit disappointed that they chose such an "easy" finish


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Yao said:


> Thanks Charlie. I am frankly a bit disappointed that they chose such an "easy" finish


Yeah, I figure you can just pop these puppies out like chicklets.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Black Dial, no cyclops, dwarf gmt hand..I'd do a cartwheel for a plexi-crystal but I'm in the minority here.


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Cowbiker said:


> Black Dial, no cyclops, dwarf gmt hand..I'd do a cartwheel for a plexi-crystal but I'm in the minority here.


On the contrary, all of my favorite watches have plexi (except my Kingston, of course). Yeah - they scratch - but they buff out with toothpaste at the tip of your finger. "We are the exception here" is what you meant to say.


----------



## sschum (Mar 30, 2008)

Black dial, no cyclops, and domed sapphire please. One of the great things about my Kingston is that it mixes classic styling with modern, utilitarian materials.

Oh, and the name? Key West is cool, but it should be the_ Clipper_, which was Pan Am's call sign.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Black dial with gilt will put a dent in those Kingston resale prices.


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

pretty please no cyclops!


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

tmoris said:


> pretty please no cyclops!


+1 We need a BICLOPS!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

cpotters said:


> On the contrary, all of my favorite watches have plexi (except my Kingston, of course). Yeah - they scratch - but they buff out with toothpaste at the tip of your finger. "We are the exception here" is what you meant to say.


You're not alone .... Speedmaster Professional and Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue, both with hesalite. I could have ordered them with saphire, but no. Had my Speedy serviced about a year ago and after 10 years, the hesalite was too scratched to be "polishable" so I had it replaced.

RonB


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> You're not alone .... Speedmaster Professional and Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue, both with hesalite. I could have ordered them with saphire, but no. Had my Speedy serviced about a year ago and after 10 years, the hesalite was too scratched to be "polishable" so I had it replaced.
> 
> RonB


I love my Sea-Gull 1963 but it stopped. I wish Bill would make one with a better movement.


----------



## austinnh (May 25, 2009)

You can add me to the "minority." I'd be up for Plexi.


----------



## INDECS (Feb 27, 2011)

Plexi would be awesome, with or without cyclops.
But if it's gonna be saphire, I'd prefer a domed one sans cyclops.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd take either plexiglas or sapphire, but would much prefer no cyclops. Might still get one, but I'd swap out the crystal for non-cyclops.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Yao said:


> On the issue of the cyclops. The difficulty will be attaching a cyclops to a domed sapphire crystal, and aligning it properly. I have never done a cyclops before and if it were made standard on this version it might lead to delays in actual delivery. For example just imagine my having to pull crystals out and re-set them in order to line up over the dial correctly,. I don't know. Perhaps there is a way to make this an option by my attaching the cyclops myself, which to be honest I would not be crazy about doing.
> 
> In the end we will have to discuss that issue. I don't think a cyclops will be a forgone conclusion at this point because I haven't made one before and I am not certain about what separates a functional one from the stuff you see on the other watches. The original GMT watches were sold without cyclops standard. The cyclops was actually an option you had to specify.


I can see where trying to get a cyclops correct on a curved surface could be a real PINTA!! How about using a flat sapphire crystal? Seems like that would be much easier to work with, possibly a flat with beveled or chamfered edges? That sort of edge decreases the chance of chipping off the edges. Just a thought.
Arthur


----------



## BigHaole (Jun 1, 2011)

Personally, I would like to see a cyclops. This is a traveler's watch, not a diver's. But, it would not be a deal breaker to me if there was no cyclops.


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Guys, long time since I have posted here. Been following the chat on this topic. Personally, I am not bothered about the colour of the dial, white or a creamy patina would be great. I am still not entirely convinced that the 6542 was ever made with a white dial, maybe they were initially white dialed which were later swaped for black ones when they were serviced...who knows but most of the images I see look fake...that is apart from Steffano Mazzariol's one. The only one I am convinced about is the beautiful 1675 with a white dial in John Goldberger's book, with the Pan Am logo in the back.


















For me it has to follow the classic design of the vintage GMTs. Cyclops is a definite for me. As for the name, I am not sold on "Key West". The name needs to conjure visions of global travel. How about "Worldport" which was Pan Am's flagship terminal at JFK also appeared breafly in Live and Let Die which will be another James Bond link or "Clipper" after the names of all the Pan Am aircrafts?


----------



## friendofthefocus (Oct 30, 2011)

I sure hope not!


----------



## Smeg (Feb 10, 2006)

Izzy said:


> Hi Guys, long time since I have posted here. Been following the chat on this topic. Personally, I am not bothered about the colour of the dial, white or a creamy patina would be great. I am still not entirely convinced that the 6542 was ever made with a white dial, maybe they were initially white dialed which were later swaped for black ones when they were serviced...who knows but most of the images I see look fake...that is apart from Steffano Mazzariol's one. The only one I am convinced about is the beautiful 1675 with a white dial in John Goldberger's book, with the Pan Am logo in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Worldport! Clipper not so much...the connection makes sense but it just doesn't ring for me...

I do like Key West but I get where you're coming from.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

I am going to close this thread since the initial question has been answered.


----------

